# Porshe 964 C4 Cabrio 1991 - Estado de Concurso



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

964 C4 Cabrio with 21 years old and 231000 kms on the clock and hardly in good shape , but let´s start showing it.


















Rubbers cutted and full of clear .










Clearcoat removed.










The goal was to put the car as better as it´s possible considering the costs of course.


















Prep of the panels to be repainted.


































During the work...


















The bonnet had to be repainted again because it wasn´t "nice".










Time to start the detailing.


















Who says that painting doesn´t need more work is...WRONG.


















Wash and clay


















Removing the parts needed.


































Too bad the headlight of driver had to much clear from a previous repaint job , and it can´t be removed safely.




































































Lower areas


































Wing and motor trunk











































































Other side



















































Rear bumper



















































Front




















































































After the paint correction the car looked much better but much work had to be done.










rimms


























Waterproofed softop










Motor


















The interior was very shabby and needed some work .


















Sometimes we think how the heck someone does this to a customer...missed some screws.










During removal.










The detailing don´t live only of paint correction


















Seats repaired.










New screws to put in place of the missing ones and replace one damaged.










Rear lights removal.










Trunk interior


















Interior finished


















Show off and Z2 Pro and Crystal Rock.



































































Outside




























































































Regards

Rui


----------



## himpe (Apr 20, 2006)

Impressive !!! And what a nice car as well !


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

Simply stunning, great work


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

Very Impressive! :thumb:
You are bringing detailing to the next level... I always think about seeing someone like you working on the car, that would be the best learning school ever, especially in terms of polishing


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work as always Rui :thumb:

Nice to see details that involve more than just paint corection :thumb:


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

great effort:thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

:argie: STUNNING WORK


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow..that is fantastic:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Fantastic Work Rui, it's not everyday we see a porsche with those km's, nice one :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

beautiful work Rui :thumb:

Like the OCD labeling of all the items removed ( did you tape the screws on to the parts as well??) bet you did....

what polish and pad set up did you use on this one Rui??


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

himpe said:


> Impressive !!! And what a nice car as well !


*Thanks :thumb:*



Big T said:


> Simply stunning, great work


*Thanks :thumb:*



Jim_S said:


> Very Impressive! :thumb:
> You are bringing detailing to the next level... I always think about seeing someone like you working on the car, that would be the best learning school ever, especially in terms of polishing


*Thank you man , for me detailing it´s not allbout the polishing step but the little details that bring a car in a whole detail. *



AaronGTi said:


> Excellent work as always Rui :thumb:
> 
> *Thank you mate *
> 
> Nice to see details that involve more than just paint corection :thumb:


*thanks :thumb:*



R9SH G said:


> great effort:thumb:


*thanks :thumb:*



horned yo said:


> :argie: STUNNING WORK


*thanks :thumb:*



tonyy said:


> Wow..that is fantastic:thumb:


*thanks Tony :thumb:*



DMH-01 said:


> Great job there mate :thumb:





Miguel Pestana said:


> Fantastic Work Rui, it's not everyday we see a porsche with those km's, nice one :thumb:


*Obrigado Miguel*



123quackers said:


> beautiful work Rui :thumb:
> 
> Like the OCD labeling of all the items removed ( did you tape the screws on to the parts as well??) bet you did....
> 
> what polish and pad set up did you use on this one Rui??


*Thanks and yes i label all the parts and the screws goes to little bags , i even put mf cloth for not scratching the painted rings of the headlighs *


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning, as always


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Stunning work!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

stangalang said:


> Stunning, as always





Bill58 said:


> Stunning work!


thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Excellent work as always my friend :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Swell.gr said:


> Excellent work as always my friend :thumb:


Thank you Mike :thumb:


----------



## whitesnake (Jun 27, 2010)

Great!!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Just amazing Rui, it now looks like a collector has kept it in a garage since new. Fabulous work!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

The paint is so molten, very liquid. You have really added so much monetry value to that Porsche, it was terrible prior to you.


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Superb as ever Rui! :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

whitesnake said:


> Great!!


*Thanks :thumb:*



JBirchy said:


> Just amazing Rui, it now looks like a collector has kept it in a garage since new. Fabulous work!


*Well almost but the car improved a lot and the owner loved the work , and for it´s all that matters *



JJ_ said:


> The paint is so molten, very liquid. You have really added so much monetry value to that Porsche, it was terrible prior to you.


*The car looked very sad , but no more :thumb:*



matt_83 said:


> Superb as ever Rui! :thumb:


*Thanks Mat :thumb:*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Fantastic work my friend :thumb::thumb::thumb:

Happy Easter !

Mario*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *Fantastic work my friend :thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> Happy Easter !
> 
> Mario*


Double thanks Mario :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

beautiful :thumb:

Baz


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Auto Detox said:


> beautiful :thumb:
> 
> Baz


Thank you Baz

Regards

Rui


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Fantastic job and AMAZING attention to "detail" on this Porsche Rui! :argie:
Happy Easter and still waiting on the write-up of the Ferarri Italia :lol:

Faysal


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

A superb job 
Out of interest what Polish/Pads did you use?

Thanks
Nick


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Excelent work!!well done!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Faysal said:


> Fantastic job and AMAZING attention to "detail" on this Porsche Rui! :argie:
> Happy Easter and still waiting on the write-up of the Ferarri Italia :lol:
> 
> Faysal





NickP said:


> A superb job
> Out of interest what Polish/Pads did you use?
> 
> Thanks
> Nick





dazzlecar said:


> Excelent work!!well done!


Thank you guys and happy eastern :thumb:


----------



## rnwd202295x (Mar 19, 2011)

*Amazing Job*

Congratulations to you Rui on this amazing job. The owner must have been over the moon on seeing his restored baby. You have the finesse of an artist and your attention to detail is second to none. Nice work my friend. :argie:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

rnwd202295x said:


> Congratulations to you Rui on this amazing job. The owner must have been over the moon on seeing his restored baby. You have the finesse of an artist and your attention to detail is second to none. Nice work my friend. :argie:


Thank you and yes the owner loved the work.
The 964 has a second life now. :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work Rui


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

prokopas said:


> Great work Rui


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Old-scool- m3 (Nov 29, 2010)

What a remarkable turnaround, 
It looks better than new.

Excellent work.


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

That is just beautiful Rui! Wow!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Old-scool- m3 said:


> What a remarkable turnaround,
> It looks better than new.
> 
> Excellent work.


*Thanks :thumb:*



Tiauguinho said:


> That is just beautiful Rui! Wow!


*Obrigado Tiago :thumb:*


----------



## JamesdaSilva (Mar 16, 2012)

Cracking job as usual Rui :doublesho

It looks now better than new. The paintjob is done in your shop as well?!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Always a pleasure to see your work and write ups Rui, the finish is superb as always.

Ad


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

superb work!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## maya (May 14, 2011)

massive work and awesome effect :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

maya said:


> massive work and awesome effect :thumb:


Thank you very much :thumb:


----------



## Porka (Mar 4, 2012)

:thumb::thumb:Great work, excellent turn around! :argie:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Porka said:


> :thumb::thumb:Great work, excellent turn around! :argie:


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## JMB (Apr 23, 2009)

Awesome work, I enjoy your write ups so much keep them coming....


Regards
John


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

JMB said:


> Awesome work, I enjoy your write ups so much keep them coming....
> 
> Regards
> John


Thank you John and i just finished a CLK 230 Cabrio from 2000, the next one to be presented very soon :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome detail and write-up too, Rui!:thumb:

John.


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Very impressive!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

scooby73 said:


> Awesome detail and write-up too, Rui!:thumb:
> 
> John.





Michael_McL said:


> Very impressive!


Thanks Guys :thumb:


----------

